# Paint Colt



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright, here is my new colt. Kind of wondering what he is paint wise.

Sorry for the bit of blood, I haven't got to many good pictures of him since that show off his markings.


































I am thinking tobiano, but I'm not sure if he has another gene running in there. Though, based on his looks, what do you think? I understand that the only way we will know is a DNA test.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tobiano + Splash. If he's going to be registered he should be registered as Tovero. Tobiano + Any other overo pattern.

The splash is causing the white to be super expressive on his face and the blue eyes.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

He is a Tovero.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Since tobiano doesn't cause facial white, he probably picked up frame from Joker. It would be interesting to use him as test subject for finding out what he got. Tobiano, frame, splash and maybe even some sabino just for kicks


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was kind of thinking splash, so tovero is definitely probably it. Also for kicks, what does his markings look like on his sides? Interested to see what everone thinks.

I was kind of thinking frame as well because of the almost bald face.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think he has frame to be honest. I think tobiano, splash and sabino. If he had frame, I would expect some sort of restriction to his leg white, but that white is just going nuts


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree that I don't see any frame in him.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I don't think he has frame to be honest. I think tobiano, splash and sabino. If he had frame, I would expect some sort of restriction to his leg white, but that white is just going nuts


Most Tovero with frame you will still see white legs like that Tobiano generally is very strong in keeping the white legs:lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Tovero for sure! He's such a cutie!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> Most Tovero with frame you will still see white legs like that Tobiano generally is very strong in keeping the white legs:lol:


I am not saying that tobiano and frame should have minimal white on the legs. I just would expect to see some sort of restriction - high whites instead of white running onto his back would be the extreme restriction, but some colour over the legs or shoulder area would be a typical result from my experience.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

So tovero with splash is what we are calling him?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tobiano with spkash = 's tovero.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Tobiano with spkash = 's tovero.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


****. I knew that. xD I shouldn't post at 7 in the morning. Wow, don't I feel stupid.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I love how his side markings are a lot alike!! They look like a praying man with his butt in the air XD


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

I know nothing about how to tell what kind of paint markings im still wondering what my paint mare is. LOL. You new little man is so pretty and he looks like he has two hearts on his side. Congrats again looking forward to more pics of him.


----------



## cinner74 (Feb 17, 2012)

This is a topic I'd love to learn more about, but just wanted to congratulate you on a Beautiful Baby!


----------



## SplashedOver (Feb 24, 2012)

_Pretty _

_the markings on his sides look like a person bent over looking at a dog lol_


----------

